# What Coffee Gear Did Santa Bring You?



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been a good boy it seems, I got a set of 6 Not Neutral cups & saucers, and a new CCD.

what did the other good boys & girls get?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a grow your own coffee tree....


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

An AeroPress and a Torr Titan (from myself







)!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's the thought that counts, right?










Our lass said she wanted to get me something coffee related.









Was a lovely thought and I'm sure I'll like them as much as she does


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

A Kalita Wave 185 and matching server!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My love of coffee and cycling is combined in this cup.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhys said:


> It's the thought that counts, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love a self interest gift! Just be sure adding to coffee is what she has in mind for them... I'm sure Ann Summers sell something similar.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

A Grindenstein knockbox and some glass with metal handled espresso cups.

Richard


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> Love a self interest gift! Just be sure adding to coffee is what she has in mind for them... I'm sure Ann Summers sell something similar.


Ummmmm... errrrrr... I'm sure there's an innocent thought in there somewhere


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Ummmmm... errrrrr... I'm sure there's an innocent thought in there somewhere


There's a dirty thought?! I was assuming ice cream sundaes.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Herself got me one of these as well


















I always take a mug of coffee with me on my commute to wherever I'm working, so this is brilliant as my thermos travel mug is rubbish (handle and spout don't line up, and I often spill a bit).

I was looking at something similar the other day and she forbade me from buying one ("you've already got one, you don't need another..!") I didn't twig.. should've realised as she jumped on me for looking at pouring kettles the other year - then opened one from her for my birthday a short while later.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> There's a dirty thought?! I was assuming ice cream sundaes.


Last time I caught a glimpse through the Ann Summers window (from a reflection in the window of the shop opposite..) I didn't see an ice cream machine


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

my wife's sense of humour


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Missy said:


> There's a dirty thought?! I was assuming ice cream sundaes.


You buy your ice creams from there? They've certainly diversified.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

anton78 said:


> You buy your ice creams from there? They've certainly diversified.


Ive never been in. I just assumed they sold summery stuff given the name and the "bikinis" in the window.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> Ive never been in. I just assumed they sold summery stuff given the name and the "bikinis" in the window.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Oops wrong way round - but rather pleased with this pressie from my bro and sister in law. Also about £60 of Atkinson's vouchers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Funnily enough an unexpected 250g bad of John Lewis 'Sumatra' beans.

I mixed it in with the remaining 250g of Rave christmas Rwanda and made a stonking flat white


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be bringing out my Christmas coffee related presents over the next month so they don't look too obvious&#8230; in the meantime a bag of The Barn Christmas roast.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Spazbarista said:


> Funnily enough an unexpected 250g bad of John Lewis 'Sumatra' beans.
> 
> I mixed it in with the remaining 250g of Rave christmas Rwanda and made a stonking flat white


500g of beans?!? That's one huuuuuge flat white.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Water for Coffee book from the wife.

Nice nerdy reading.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

A chemex,flavoured holiday syrups and a new tamper ?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Surprise pressie


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

A nice little selection including two lovely flat white cups, a chemex and an unexpected kalita wave.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Hairy_Hogg - Of all of those bits and bobs, I find the cups the most appealing of the lot. Very nice!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

A mug with 'you're a c*nt, but you're MY c*nt' on it and a thoughtful bag of 3FE beans. Going straight in a cafetiere for 20+ very hungover Irish in about 6 hours.

Bit of a win tbh


----------



## Mocochoco (Dec 26, 2016)

Lido e. Complete surprise and well researched gift. A lovely upgrade from my delonghi grinder despite having to put in the muscle work to grind my coffee.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

None for me this year. All car themed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My coffee box got pimped.

Love my new bag clips.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Missy said:


> I got a grow your own coffee tree....


I gots me one of these too, I'll get planting in the spring!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Part one

All I can say is I was totally blown away this , normally I am a bit of a Sherlock when it comes to Christmas presents , I put that down to my childhood and the fact I would paw and ponder over the wrapped up parcels under the tree but hey a lot like Ronnie C I digress.

Anyway back to the point , seems like my missus actually played the part of Moriaty and with the help of a few Hench men, you and I know who you are , managed to compleatly throw a curve ball , even down to whilst I had said parcel in my hands , and quite clearly knew what it was , Or did I ....... bubble wrap...... square..........wood ......obviously it's a picture ...... what a picture?? ....it can't be one of those Londinium ones .......it can't be .......he said they were limited .......he said he wouldn't make any more of them .....................nah she is not that resourcefull ......nah it can't ......quite clearly a picture of sorts , throw her off the scent a bit and then act suprised,"No I don't know what it is , is it a cutlery set ?.............now for the big reveal ..... be nice Richard act suprised ...............

Now. At this point all I can say was WOW with a combination of suprise and sheer desire of said object , and the deep down thoughts of others caring and showing affection towards me .

View attachment 24096


Ps weird da ja vu moment whilst taking photo

I

Part 2 to follow as like jimmy cricket said " come here , come here there's more ,there's more "


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Didn't she do well, let's hope your gift to her was as equally thoughtful!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I think so , I think she was chuffed to bits that she had outfoxed me


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Part one
> 
> All I can say is I was totally blown away this , normally I am a bit of a Sherlock when it comes to Christmas presents , I put that down to my childhood and the fact I would paw and ponder over the wrapped up parcels under the tree but hey a lot like Ronnie C I digress.
> 
> ...


Will the lucky screw be put into action ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If I can find it , I think I may have used it
View attachment 24098


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Hario Buono from my sister, at last a proper pouring kettle!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Late entry with:

A bag of Coffee from DROP (Stockholm)

A "Coffee Paraphernalia" framed picture (to grace my coffee corner)

Plus I picked up a couple of those double walled glasses from the JL sale (not Bodum - a little smaller and perfect for flat whites)

Oh and a Coffee themed (joke) T-Shirt


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a metal filter for my hario tca3 and a combined grinder/drip/cup for taking away and 3 x 200g of union roasted coffee. Have just bought a 2nd hand sage grinder pro too....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Part two

So if to recap I've open my pressie ,the Londinium wall art made by snakehips, totally gobsmacked and chuffed to bits ,

I then quizzed Amanda, my other half how she had carried out such a feat to which she revealed she had been in collusion with a few people on the forum , and that they assured her they would do their utmost to not only keep it a secret , but also to throw me off any scent should I get suspicious.

And at this point I felt compelled to tell her that me and the creator of my now much beloved Christmas present, may of had a little bit of an online spat about a certain milk jug that I had wanted off Coffeechap , at which point she managed to shuffle another present into my hand which I was starting to unwrap , flapping the paper like the wings of a seagull, whilst trying to relay the story to an seemingly uninterested and now quite smug moriaty .

I Had just about finished the story , whilst she kept trying to interrupt saying "and that's from well you'll know who" to look down and realise somehow I was holding the said mystical Japanese chalice in my hand , Wow another curve another swerve and to quote Sir Anthony Hopkins in Red 2! 'Now I didn't see that coming'

Thank you Tony what a lovely surprise , and hopefully my ramblings part 1 and 2 will show and relay how utterly utterly chuffed I am , having great things is one thing having sentiment locked into them is another .

R

View attachment 24142


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Well Sherlock, I'm utterly chuffed that you are utterly chuffed but I'm most chuffed because Moriaty must be utterly chuffed to have totally outwitted you!

Here are extracts from recent PM's between L1 wall art draw 'Winner' Andrew working dog and Sneakhips that pretty much sum up the devious goings on.



working dog said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Postman has just delivered the Londinium wall hanging - it looks great ! Its a lot more 3D in the flesh than in the photos. The mustard background ties in with one of the tile colours in the kitchen - some may say it was meant to be.





Snakehips said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> That's great news and I'm chuffed that you like it.
> 
> ...





working dog said:


> Now that's cunning - love it !
> 
> I'm just back in from shopping, will finish my first coffee of the day and I'll then put it in pride of place. I'll even mention hanging it with a lucky nail that I had waiting ..... daren't mention lucky screw
> 
> ...





Snakehips said:


> Andrew, that looks an absolute treat! Definitely meant to be.
> 
> I like the subtle reference to the lucky nail in your post. I will respond to that shortly but might just see if we hook Richard in first.





working dog said:


> Destiny or lucky nail. Love it !
> 
> Is it possible to get Richards wife to fan the flames a little ? Just wondered if she was part of the forum.





Snakehips said:


> No she's not a member.
> 
> I think it best that we don't prod him any more.
> 
> ...


So the upshot is that everybody was chuffed in the end and hopefully I'm back on your Christmas card list for 2017!

PS That's everybody of course bar Mrs Snakehips who is still giving me earache for spending more time and effort on your Christmas presents than hers!

PPS As I've already posted once this week.... sometimes Snakehips speak with forked tongue.

PPPS Happy New Year


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I got an Aeropress for work and a metal filter for it. (I've nearly got it sorted and can produce some fairly good coffee) I also got a selection of beans from York Coffee Emporium.

The best thing this XMAS was my daughter ditching her awful Bean to cup machine and getting a Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 grinder off the bay for £130.00. It's the same setup I use at home and we have tested it now and it all works fine. She's happy and it means I can get a decent cup of coffee when I visit.


----------



## Snowley (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like everyone did extremely well!


----------

